# Airline Petition



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys, while researching airlines that would allow hedgehogs, I came across this petition. I think its great and I feel we'd all benefit from it. So if you have the time please do me a favor and sign it.  thank you! http://email.change.org/mpss/c/mQA/...kB5HXoi0vu7Fm7S1-2FqiOumeZalIMkWaBap6jgZW5Sxb


----------

